# The Kata of Taira Shinken - a study in Okinawan Kobudo



## Victor Smith (Oct 1, 2010)

The Kata of Taira Shinken

Patrick McCarthy  Ancient Okinawan Martial Arts 1  Koryu Uchinadi
P110  A Capsule History of Taira's Kata Syllabus

I've tried to find the Kata of Taira Shinken listed by McCarthy Sensei via
youtube search. If my efforts aren't totally correct at least these video's
suggest the range of weapons Taira was working on. I'm hoping I'll receive
further assistance to complete this list more accurately.

From Kangeawa Gimu------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nichokama
  Juichi Kuda Nichokama http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KazCl6eeAdU
Suruchin
  Suruchin Kata shinpi Goriinto Ryuha 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUnbWwCgKxc
Tenbi
   Tinbei Rochin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q349Gt1gLlY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZM6JhUrRo8
Tekko-jutsu
   Warrior Paages
   Teko Introduction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezq9bZSc01s
   Teko Striking drill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4yH5GzO-a4
  Ryuku Kobudo Maezato no Tekko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVmSy5eEwuA

From Yabiku Moden--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bo jutsu of Chinen Shikiyanka Takara Koichi demonstrates Chinenshikiyanaka no
kon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv8fuG-3yFc
Bo Sushi (dai/sho)
  Shu Shi No Kon Dai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MHax1lCRRA
  Shu Shi No Kon Sho http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksEZ6MoawZw
Bo Tsuken Chiken No Kon (Tsuken Bo, Chikin Bo) performed by Sensei, Indishe
Senanayakehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kglUlxgDYy0
Tsuken Sunakake (eiku-jutsu)
  Chikin sunakake no eku http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7dfTIOYJ80
Sakugawa (dai/sho)
  Sakugawa no kun dai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yBPLAIk9qU
  Sakugawa no kun sho http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7FjMzwA58Q
Yonegawa Hidari bo
  YONEGAWA NO KON (Hidari Bo) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJer8BnWicU
Shirotaru
  Oshira Shirotaro Bo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN5l4az78yo

Sai jutsu of Tsukenshitahaku, Kojo, Tawata and Yakaa
  Tsukenshitahaku no sai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmIsRycQIlA
Kojo sai not found
Tawada no sai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOm3p5DA97Q
Yakaa no Sai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y503g8ZWRM
Tuifa-jutsu of Hamaniga and Yaraguwa
Hamahiga no Tonfa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FJC2RR9Zo0
Yaraguwa no Tonfa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN-KbmtJTWY

Nunchaku Jutsu from Yahiku sensei
   not found

From Mabuni Kenwa------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bojutsu of Sueyoshi, Urazone and Sesoko
Sueyoshi
 Murakami Katsumi  Sueyoshi No Kon Dai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgK0KbZS714
Urazone  not found
Sesoko
  Shorin-ryu Shubukan  Sesoko no Kun http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Uz7W-xkQw

Saijutsu of Hamahiga and Hantaguwa
Hamahga no Sai  Kamnisko Sedlo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aqQaB5J06I
Hantaguwa no sai not found

From Kamia Jinsei------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bojutsu of Choun and Soeishi
Choun no kun http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZRDy6JsE4I
   ** Note Mario McKenna informes me this is the Matayoshi kata, I havent found the Taira yet **
Soeishi no Kon Dai, note from Joe Swift, "Murakami Sensei told me that Inoue
Motokatsu taught it to him as "Sueyoshi no Kon Dai" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgK0KbZS714

Sai jutsu of Chantanyara
Chantan Yara No Sai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrPtHW9Y7n0

Footage of Taira Shinken _from Warrior Pages--------------------------------------------------------------
Sai Kata http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ShuriLeopard#p/u/10/xQMR3geE5Ss
Nunchaku Kata
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ShuriLeopard#p/u/13/ipnRmwEP2H0
Bo Kata http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ShuriLeopard#p/u/16/3_4WcJGnyiY
Tonfa Kata 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ShuriLeopard#p/u/17/vhxvS3Zf-hU


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 2, 2010)

I would help if I could, Victor.  But I only practice a fraction of the forms you've listed and you've got them covered already.  Appreciate you posting this though.  Very interesting, especially the information about from whom the kata came from.


----------

